
Ask HN: Does Chrome still 'call home' even if I use another search engine? - AlexAMEEE
Given that I use duckduckgo and I&#x27;m not logged in, into any google accounts, does Chrome still send my data to the mothership ?<p>( ignore the updates )
======
dandelion_lover
You can never know for sure, because it is closed source. If it matters for
you use free software, such as Firefox.

------
davelnewton
What data? Run it through a proxy and check.

~~~
AlexAMEEE
> What data?

Browsing habits, visited sites etc...

~~~
davelnewton
I'd say run it through a proxy and just check. I seriously doubt it, though.

